
What's new, Atlas? – Boston Dynamics [video] - AndreBaltazar
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fRj34o4hN4I
======
dfps
Looks like they're doing something with rapidly flexing pistons to stabilize.
Anyone know what this is?

------
chrisco255
Well, this is incredible...Robots are doing CrossFit now.

------
LiweiZ
Kung Fu Robot

